# Alert The Medic...Thats what canadian rock is all about!



## Solid_Gold_Soundlabs (Sep 20, 2006)

I just did some work for this band in the maritimes. They recently put out their second CD. Its great, i can't stop listening to it!


here is their link: www.alertthemedic.com

You can hear tracks at http://www.myspace.com/alertthemedic


----------



## bolero (Oct 11, 2006)

sounds cool!!


:rockon2:


----------

